# barsche entschuppen



## dorschfisher (1. September 2007)

hallo
ich wollte mal fragen ob es irgendwelche tipps gibt um bei den barschen die schuppen abzubekommen,ich wusste nich wo ich das sonst reinschreiben soll


----------



## bennie (1. September 2007)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*

das filet mit einem filetiermesser von der haut lösen


----------



## Stefan6 (1. September 2007)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*

Boardsuche hilft#d
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=3478743


----------



## Mario563 (1. September 2007)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Boardsuche hilft#d
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=3478743


Stefan, du kennst ihn doch, der wird immer so weitermachen:q


----------



## Stefan6 (1. September 2007)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*



Mario563 schrieb:


> Stefan, du kennst ihn doch, der wird immer so weitermachen:q


Das war auch das letzte mal mit helfen:m


----------



## fritte (1. September 2007)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*

finde es auch, das es nervt.
jeder hat best. ein paar fragen, aber manche sachen bekommt man auch mit logischem denken hin.


----------



## Mario563 (1. September 2007)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Das war auch das letzte mal mit helfen:m


helfen kannste ja immer, nur wem du hilfst ist dann die frage:q


----------



## Malte (1. September 2007)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*

Hilf dir selbst, so hilft dir Gott


----------



## Stefan6 (1. September 2007)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*



Mario563 schrieb:


> helfen kannste ja immer, nur wem du hilfst ist dann die frage:q


Ihm bestimmt nicht mehr|supergri


----------



## buk (1. September 2007)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*

Ich versuchs noch mal:

Filets schneiden, die Haut abziehen oder wie bei jedem anderen Fisch (nur mit ein bisschen mehr Mühe) entschuppen.

Ansonsten kommt jetzt, vermutlich im Sinne vieler, der Rat öfter mal das Board zu durchsuchen bevor ein Thema zum xten Mal zu einem neuen Thread wird.

@Dorschfisher im speziellen:

In einem anderen Trööt hab ich es schon einmal erwähnt.
Du bist ja scheinbar in der Lage einen Computer zu bedienen, 
also mach dir ein klein wenig mehr Mühe nach deiner Frage zu suchen, bevor du wieder einmal einen neues Thema aufmachst.

Falls der ganze Quatsch allerdings nur zum nerven gedacht ist, geb ich die den gut gemeinten Rat und lass es bleiben.
Selbst mir als "Neuling" gehen mittlerweile die ganzen (unnötigen) Threaderöffnungen auf den Senkel.

gruss

buk


----------



## woernser1965 (2. September 2007)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*

Billig und gut |wavey:
Ein Stück Dachlatte und da 3-4 Bierdeckel mit den Zacken nach aussen aufschrauben #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. September 2007)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*

Auf meiner Homepage ist eine Anleitung zum filitieren.....


----------



## zanderzahn (4. September 2007)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*

..gebt doch nem 14-jährigen mal ne chance...

die links funktionieren nicht!!! (nur bei mir???)

- bißchen mensch bleiben......


----------



## Kleines Fischlein (4. September 2007)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*

@dorschfisher 

schau mal auf unsere HP unter Tips & Tricks " wie mache ich einen Barsch nackig". Ich schuppe schon lange nicht mehr.:vik:

LG #h


----------



## Gold-Brasse (27. November 2008)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> hallo
> ich wollte mal fragen ob es irgendwelche tipps gibt um bei den barschen die schuppen abzubekommen


Also gut, noch mal für dich - is alles ganz einfach:
Das Entschuppen des Barschs machst du so:
1. Den Barsch auf ein Holzbrett legen – dann rutscht er nicht.
 2. Das Wassertier mit der linken Hand am Schwanz festhalten. Mit einem vernünftigen Fischentschupper in der rechten Hand vom Schwanz bogenförmig in Richtung Kopf in kräftigen Zügen schruppen.
 3. Den Barsch unter fließendem Wasser abwaschen und die Schuppenreste entfernen. Fertig

So gehts besser:
- Wenn du das Ausnehmen nach dem Entschuppen erledigen, lässt sich die Bauchpartie besser entschuppen
 - Halte den Fisch feucht – angetrocknete Schuppen lösen sich schlecht
 - den Barsch vorher einmal langziehen, das bricht die Schuppen bereits etwas auf und das Entschuppen geht leichter
- Wenn du die Stachelflossen vorher mit einer kräftigen Schere entfernst, haste mehr Platz für das Entschuppen
  - Bei sehr festsitzenden Schuppen kann das kurze Eintauchen in kochendem Wasser helfen
 - Mit etwas Salz an den Fingern ist die Fischhaut griffiger.
Den Fischentschupper, den ich aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen kann ist der von GWP: http://www.profi-fischschupper.de/barsch-entschuppen.htm
Petri und losgelegt!


----------



## arno (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*

Moin.
Ich entschuppe die Fische unter Wasser in einer Plastikwanne, sonst fliegen überall die Schuppen rum.
So bleiben sie eben im Wasser.
Das habe ich irgendwann mal im AB gelesen und mache es seit dem genau so.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*

Die meiner Meinung nach beste Methode:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU
Funktioniert gut


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*



> Funktioniert gut



aber nur bei frisch gefangenen, bei Barschen die länger gelegen haben, löst sich das Fleisch nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## zandertex (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*

wenn die haut nicht gegessen wird,warum entschuppen?????????????????????????


----------



## sebastian_h (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*

also ich würde bei barschen nie entschuppen....entweder du bräts sie einfach mit und ziehst das fleisch dann von der haut ab oder du machst dieses schon beim filetieren....wenn du die fische zuerst entschuppst und danach sie filetieren willst und das filet von der haut ablösen möchtest, dann hast du keinen halt mehr von der schönen lederhaut...besser geht es doch gar nicht..


----------



## arno (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: barsche entschuppen*

Boh, neeehhh ne!
Wenn ich nen Reifen wechsle, dann mach ich aber nicht noch vorher die Luft drauf!
Leute, man schuppt ausschließlich nur dann Fische, wenn man die Haut auch haben will!
#q


----------

